# Gold & Silver, but NOT in coin currency



## AlaskanFamily

A lot of people are stock piling coins, but what about other sources. I'm a big fan of "real" jewelry, no fake stones or settings that aren't gold or silver. Right now im buying up solid sterling silver bangles & gold ring bands, as they come in lots of sizes & fairly inexpensive on used market. I also have a good amount of jewelry with stones (diamonds, pearl, sapphire, emerald, amethyst, topaz), as well as ruby, sapphire, & peridot loose stones. Good idea or not?


----------



## AsteroidX

They make Troy ounce bars of gold and silver. There small and easily stored.

The link is just to show you what they look like

BUY SILVER Bullion Bars Online | NTR 10 Troy Ounce .999 Bars


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

If you are into saving gold I really like this ideal. The Swiss have made a credit card size gold card that pieces can be cut off and each piece has the purity and weight on it. 
Swiss Introduce New Divisible Gold Card For "A Scary New World"


----------



## Alpha-17

I'm a huge fan of coins because they are easily assessed, and accepted. With jewelry, you'll have to prove that what you have is what you say it is. Gold/Silver bullion bars are an option, but I feel like that is putting all of your eggs in one basket. It's kinda hard to make change off a bar of silver/gold, whereas a coin is closer to the actual amount, and you can either take the loss/gain, or simply have the coin chiseled in two (like the old Pieces of Eight).


----------



## Ripon

My problem with jewlry is that I'm not a chemist and I have no way to verify the real worth of that presented to me, but that maybe a personal problem on my part as I haven't researched it and know how. Just because something is market 14-24 carat doesn't mean I can trust the markings. Now I know there are counterfit US pre 64 coins out there too but most of the counterfits are not up to the proper weight and since I have a chart of the exact weights of these coins they are fairly easy to verify. As I noted in other threads I see gold/silver as a form of currency in a new world some and jewlry will be accepted, but I don't know that it will be accepted as well as a govt. coin.



AlaskanFamily said:


> A lot of people are stock piling coins, but what about other sources. I'm a big fan of "real" jewelry, no fake stones or settings that aren't gold or silver. Right now im buying up solid sterling silver bangles & gold ring bands, as they come in lots of sizes & fairly inexpensive on used market. I also have a good amount of jewelry with stones (diamonds, pearl, sapphire, emerald, amethyst, topaz), as well as ruby, sapphire, & peridot loose stones. Good idea or not?


----------



## Ripon

The company makes a silver one too, both are excellent SHTF ideas but sadly the cost is over the top. The gold card was not that much more than spot mark ups but the silver one was almost 33% over spot - I suppose due to their cost of minting.



rickkyw1720pf said:


> If you are into saving gold I really like this ideal. The Swiss have made a credit card size gold card that pieces can be cut off and each piece has the purity and weight on it.
> Swiss Introduce New Divisible Gold Card For "A Scary New World"


----------



## Denton

You might be interested in Stagecoach Silver. They are one ounce bars scored to break in quarter pieces.


----------



## prepgirl

I have quite a bit of real jewelry I'd like to liquidate so we can acquire gold and silver money, but I don't know what would be the best way to go about it. I can sell the jewelry and then buy the coinage, but I wonder if I'd be better off to try to do a trade with the guy instead. Or is there something better? I've heard silver is up, so is this a good time to buy?


----------



## Denton

prepgirl said:


> I have quite a bit of real jewelry I'd like to liquidate so we can acquire gold and silver money, but I don't know what would be the best way to go about it. I can sell the jewelry and then buy the coinage, but I wonder if I'd be better off to try to do a trade with the guy instead. Or is there something better? I've heard silver is up, so is this a good time to buy?


Considering the condition of the dollar and the use of silver in industry, I am thinking now is as good a time as any.


----------



## prepgirl

oswegoscott said:


> Please do not sell to one of those "we buy gold" places. They all will pay much less the the true value. Determine the quality (10k,14k,18k) and weight before you sell. The formula is simple. Pure gold is 24k,so a 14k ring contains 14/24 (about 58%) of the weight in pure gold.
> Even on ebay you can get the true value & often a little more


Yes, it is one of those places. I suspect my stuff was worth much more than the prices I was quoted, but I don't really know where else to sell it. I have mostly 18 and 14 kt., but I also have precious gemstones. I will see what comparable items are going for on eBay. Any other advice as to where I can get the most$?


----------



## branflake

Take a look here, give them a call.

Precious metals buyers, smelters, refiners of gold, platinum, silver scrap metals, dental gold scrap, platinum thermocouple wire, crucibles, silver scrap. Gold refiners, platinum scrap buyers, recyclers karat gold jewelry. Sell gold, platinum and sil


----------



## scramble4a5

prepgirl said:


> Yes, it is one of those places. I suspect my stuff was worth much more than the prices I was quoted, but I don't really know where else to sell it. I have mostly 18 and 14 kt., but I also have precious gemstones. I will see what comparable items are going for on eBay. Any other advice as to where I can get the most$?


Unless you find one or more retail buyers someone will inevitably get their cut in the form of buying at a discount from you. My .02 is if you decide to sell try to sell retail, be patient, and if all else fails sell to whomever will buy. Patience and perseverence will be the key I think.


----------



## Ripon

I'm lucky I'm no longer needing to buy any bullion or silver coins - I just have enough for what I want. I did, for the fun of it though, advertise
that I was buying silver coin pre 64 silver on craigslist. I started off - offering 75% of coinflation value and actually got a few takers. I had some
extra cash so I upped it to 80% and got more takers then I had cash. Just FYI. Craigslist makes it easy to be just like those guys with the big
signs offering to low ball sellers for their valuables. 

If I were selling jewlry and wanting to buy bullion I'd get at least two or three quotes from jewlry stores. Lets say they offer you 60% of what
you think it should be; maybe you go back to them and offer to buy bullion coins from them at a fair mark up over spot price if they give you
80 or even 85%.


----------



## Denton

oswegoscott said:


> They command quite a premium- usually 10-20 %


Yes, I am noticing a greater premium demand from the places I used to get silver.
Scottsdale increased a while back, too much for me. Too bad, it is my favorite.


----------



## acidlittle

If I was trying to sell rings/necklaces, I would get a scale and weigh it (take a picture) and also take a picture of the stamp that says it's gold/silver then post it on ebay, stuff sells for a little over spot on ebay from what I have seen!


----------



## Smitty901

Coin can be transferred with out reporting used same as cash but bulk has a different set of rules. A lot to said for coin if you thing gold and silver is the way to go.


----------



## StarPD45

Most of the rules apply to amounts over $10,000 per transaction, and/or large sales made with cash.
I don't think the feds are too worried about people who buy a few hundred dollars worth.


----------



## Montana Rancher

AlaskanFamily said:


> A lot of people are stock piling coins, but what about other sources. I'm a big fan of "real" jewelry, no fake stones or settings that aren't gold or silver. Right now im buying up solid sterling silver bangles & gold ring bands, as they come in lots of sizes & fairly inexpensive on used market. I also have a good amount of jewelry with stones (diamonds, pearl, sapphire, emerald, amethyst, topaz), as well as ruby, sapphire, & peridot loose stones. Good idea or not?


Since PMs and in extension jewelry is to preserve wealth for when civilization returns it is not a bad plan. If you want to use the value as barter in a SHTF scenario I think silver coins are best as they are reasonably easy to verify weight and content AND they come in sizes that are more realistic to trade with. How many diamond rings for a dozen eggs? Most people will not know how to verify the value of jewelry and that makes it a crappy barter item.


----------



## thomasdangerpowers

I use to teach people to invest in metals so much i was asked to do few internet shows to the liberty movement, I can tell you investing in metals will hedge your purchasing power but you have to be very careful with jewerly. If you are buying jewelry at melt value you are ok, but otherwise you are paying for metal artwork. trying to sell gold is hard 24k will get melt value at best maybe 18k as well but 14k 12k are pennies on the dollar you usually pay 10x the value on jewelry, 10k is nearly worthless. I don't know mch about stones but I know rubies have the least depreciation but even they are not a good investment. if you are looking to prep for barter it will be very hard unless you live around a bunck of geologist. with jewlery I can tell real gold and silver from fake just by looking at it, but i cannot tell diamond from CZ. I would highly recommend junk silver for barter and bullion for storing and building wealth, but if shopping online stay clear of anything that says clad, 100 mills, plated, layered or from China. also look into saving all 1981 and older only half of 1982 are copper, this is the only way to be sure without a sorter or scale and save all nickels these are ways to invest or hedge in semi precious metals for very cheap. again if you buy jewelry I would recommend Craigslist and a gold testing kit, look up the value on a gold melt value calculator online and stay close to it, in precious metals it quantity over quality if you want to be a collector thats another thing. If metal values skyrocket the more you have the better, you can sell some of your position as you need, but act quickly the physical and paper prices are starting to separate, spot value is one price but the real thing is starting to sell for more and more


----------



## Montana Rancher

Melt value

Current Melt Value Of Coins - How Much Is Your Coin Worth?


----------



## PalmettoTree

AlaskanFamily said:


> A lot of people are stock piling coins, but what about other sources. I'm a big fan of "real" jewelry, no fake stones or settings that aren't gold or silver. Right now im buying up solid sterling silver bangles & gold ring bands, as they come in lots of sizes & fairly inexpensive on used market. I also have a good amount of jewelry with stones (diamonds, pearl, sapphire, emerald, amethyst, topaz), as well as ruby, sapphire, & peridot loose stones. Good idea or not?


No one can know that but you. Have you looked at the stones with a jeweler's loop? I would remove the stones from the settings. Then evaluate them separately. If the stones are not clear or have been glued together sell them at a flee market or something. The others should be held until the market improves.

Now that is what I think you should do. I would just keep the stones.


----------



## preeti

If i want to buy sapphire, emerald, amethyst rings where can i get it in USA?


----------



## BeefBallsBerry

I think its a good idea, but not sterling silver. I just bought a gold ring the other day for $20 made my day, I also want to start investing in silver bars


----------



## preeti

How much dollar i have to pay for this gold?


----------



## IggyThump

I have found a couple one gram bullion bars (one 24k gold and one .999 silver) for sale in various places. I'm new to precious metals trade, values and such. So what would the value/cost be for a small amount such as this?


----------



## PrepperDogs

IggyThump said:


> I have found a couple one gram bullion bars (one 24k gold and one .999 silver) for sale in various places. I'm new to precious metals trade, values and such. So what would the value/cost be for a small amount such as this?


BETA - Silver and Gold Payment Calculator by Solari and the Moneychanger


----------



## StarPD45

For the actual melt value of silver and gold check, coinflation.com.


----------



## IggyThump

Alright very good, thanks


----------



## srtayl

I just won't worry about it as far as a SHTF scenario. Quite frankly money and metals are the least of my concerns. If I am not prepared to defend, eat, and provide coverage the last thing on my mind is money or metals.

My primary function is to get where I need to be, with my supplies and ammo to protect, and then I will begin to do my recon to get/acquire/purchase what I need as the supplies begin to wane and I need something more.

At his point, and this is going to sound horrible (but you need to be aware of the thought process), I will invade, kill, and take what I need; this is a TRUE shtf event and the majority of rules are off.

If you can defend and account for ME, then you will have a better chance of surviving an end-game scenario... there is no chivalry or compassion IF it were to totally collapse and put us into the situation.

Best wishes, and best of luck to you,
sean


----------



## preeti

Investment in metals is quiet good.but coins also gives profit as per my experience.gold and silver metals saves our money & gives profit too.In between silver metals are easy to sell & purchase too.


----------

